# See ya



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Going away to clear my head for a couple days.Bye.


----------



## PeacefulHart (Jun 26, 2002)

I think I responded to this same post on another forum... It will be good for you to clear your head and get away for a bit. When you come back, your head won't weigh on you so heavily. You might trying thinking of things from a different perspective. We're all exactly where we need to be right now. You will survive this ordeal... and you will be better for it.Take care of yourself


----------

